# PCD tentatively scheduled for Aug 25. Deep Sea Blue, X5 50i



## Brian425 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have my tentative date of Aug 25 for PCD. I'm getting my first BMW, a 2012 BMW X5 50i, Deep Sea Blue, sand perforated seats, active ventiliated seats, premium package, cold weather, BMW apps, space saver spare and running boards.

I hope that this vehicle will last as long and give me as much pleasure as my Land Rover. Loved the Discovery for 12 years; but, it is time for a change. I am looking forward to many years of enjoyment from the X5. Over time, a few well thought out mods and a healthy dose of preventative maintenance. I will be funny to work on a vehicle that I do not know inside and out.

So far the BMW experience has been very good. I've enjoyed dealing with my CA, Wyatt Savage at Orange County BMW in Harriman NY. I would recommend him highly.


----------



## ZoomVT (May 30, 2008)

Hey very cool. I'm scheduled for the same day. Put it in the calendar. Ill be there on the 24th to enjoy the evening before.

I'm picking up an e91. I can't wait.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Bimmer App


----------



## Brian425 (Apr 27, 2011)

I'll add it to the calendar once I have a confirmed date. I'll be there with my wife and kids.


----------



## ZoomVT (May 30, 2008)

Cool. I will be there just with my wife. We head out to myrtle beach for a few days after before driving home to vt

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Bimmer App


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Congrats :thumbup: Look forward to meeting you both.


----------



## Brian425 (Apr 27, 2011)

Just got my confirm for 8/25 today!! Can't wait. I'll be there with my wife and 2 boys.


----------



## IlyaN (Mar 6, 2006)

Got confirmed for 8/26. Going with my partner in crime, dencoop  again...
Picking up '11 X5d in Deep Sea Blue


----------



## Brian425 (Apr 27, 2011)

IlyaN,
Would have been nice to see the two parked side by side. I guess Brooklyn people have similar taste in colors, we are both getting Deep Sea Blue.


----------



## alewifebp (Sep 20, 2008)

Congrats, and I love the color. Deep Sea Blue on my 550 with PCD on 9/6.


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Brian425 said:


> IlyaN,
> Would have been nice to see the two parked side by side. I guess Brooklyn people have similar taste in colors, we are both getting Deep Sea Blue.


Been there, done that:angel:
All you deep sea blue copy cats:thumbup:
Check out my PCD from September of 2010 when I picked up my Deep Sea Blue beast...

You are all going to love this color - it is trully a head turner...Enjoy and maybe I'll be able to meet some of you :bigpimp:


----------



## Love_to_drive (Jul 29, 2011)

Almost had the same date. Taking the train on the 22nd of August to pick mine up on the 23rd. Picking up a 550i. First PCD experience.


----------



## ssfun (May 17, 2011)

We have owned the X5 2011 Deep Sea Blue since April 2010, its a great car! Ours is deisel, I am sure you will love it!! Enjoy!


----------

